# General > Pets Corner >  who is right?

## unicorn

If you saw someone walking a housecat in a pet stroller would you think they were a bit loopy? I want to get one but hubby thinks I am mad  :Grin:

----------


## unicorn

sorry for spelling mistake I cant fix it.

----------


## changilass

Sorry Unicorn, but I'm with your hubby on this one ::

----------


## unicorn

och changi......... Maybe I am just not easily embarrassed, I think her getting out and about safely far outweighs the fact that people will think his Mrs is a header  ::

----------


## changilass

If she is a house cat can you not just fence of the back so she can go out for a bitty fresh air or is she likely to scare the rabbits, or maybe the rabbits would scare her.

----------


## Gizmo

> If you saw someone walking a housecat in a pet stroller would you think they were a bit loopy? I want to get one but hubby thinks I am mad


Totally bonkers, the missus came home with a cat harness last year so she could take the cats walkies, i told her she was off her nut, it never did get used though....the cats went mental wjen she tried to put it on, they obviously had the same idea i did  :Smile:

----------


## ciderally

iv voted yes to this one...but crack at it if thats what you want to do...

----------


## teenybash

I have seen a cat on an overhead pully contraption where the cat wore a harness that was attatched onto a running wire between two poles. The cat was able to play around its area in the garden..............I would think it would have been trained from being a kitten to wear this and I would imagine the tether up to the pully [don't know if I am using the right word]
would have had some kind of spring mechanism to keep the cord from hanging loose and posing a danger to the feline on the other end.
Maybe would be a better idea than taking the cat for walkies..................I think my cats would end up whiplashing like crazy on the end of a leash.. ::

----------


## unicorn

I think if she got out loose she would be gone so fast and have no idea how to cope at all, also she is so people friendly she would be taken in by anyone that met her. I just feel sad sometimes that she misses outdoors fun and doesn't experience anything but the house. She is happy and contented in the house but I cant imagine life without experiencing wind, rain sun etc naturally. I know what you mean with the pulley idea I am sure I have seen it somewhere before. I don't want to put her on a harness as she thinks dogs are for chasing??

----------


## hell raizer

i draw the line at you going about we the cat in a pram  ::

----------


## unicorn

why mum lol  ::   ::

----------


## hell raizer

nooooooooo, get a harness for the cat and walk her you'll give the poor cat a red face  ::

----------


## unicorn

She has more chance of escaping a harness if she gets spooked. Plus I dont want to be chased by big dogs cos Tia wants to fight  ::

----------


## hell raizer

you'll have tia as daft as yourself  ::

----------


## Metalattakk

> I think if she got out loose she would be gone so 
> fast


I think you misunderstand cats. If your home is all it knows, and your home is its home, then the cat WILL NOT run away. If anything, it will run out, get spooked a wee bit and decide to return to home, sharpish.




> I just feel sad sometimes that she misses outdoors fun and doesn't experience anything but the house.


Yep, I felt exactly the same way about my house-cat, and as soon as he was settled in our 'new' home, he was most grateful to be allowed outside. After 4 years of indoor life, he literally was clawing the door-frame to get out. You're right in your assumptions to feel sad that your cat can't get outside, unless it shows no desire to do so.

 As I said, he was wary at first, and took some time to mark his territory (including a rather spectacular fight with the local dominant Tom), but he quickly settled and now I cannot ever imagine him being cooped up indoors 24/7.




> She is happy and contented in the house but I cant imagine life without experiencing wind, rain sun etc naturally. I know what you mean with the pulley idea I am sure I have seen it somewhere before. I don't want to put her on a harness as she thinks dogs are for chasing??


Trust your cat, and trust your cat's affection and loyalty to your (and its) home. Harnessing it shows a disrespect and a complete lack of trust and, dare I say it, a lack of knowledge of the psyche of your pet. Cats are creatures of habit, and won't run away willingly unless they cannot get what they want from you.

As long as the cat desires to go outside, let it. It will be happier, and so will you when you see the transformation in your pet's confidence and happiness.

With all due respect, of course.  :Wink:

----------


## Venture

My friend had two cats killed with cars because they stayed near the main road.  So the third cat was kept indoors but like you she wanted it to have some time out in the fresh air.  She built a covered run like you would use for rabbits but a bit bigger.  The cat had a sort of kennel with the run in front of it and loved it.  In the good weather she used to lie on the grass in the sun. If it got too hot she went back in the kennel.  It worked for her cat as it is nearly 10 now and still loves getting out if the weather is good.

----------


## sweetpea

Have a baby instead, lol. I have seen rabbits on leads and it was pretty cool.

----------


## unicorn

I quite fancy adding a run to the garden for her and have been thinking about it for a while, but due to my job I also need to keep as much empty space in the garden as possible so it messes up my plan a bit. I think hubby is in the majority, I will be seen as loco if I get a pet stroller  ::  I guess the cat tree and the running up and down the stairs playing fetch and sunbathing in the window will have to do for now. She really is totally content it seems to get to me more than her  ::  odd woman.......

----------


## Fantoosh

I think its an ace idea.

I used t take my ferrets for walks on harnesses when i was younger, they loved it.  ::  But i do remember a bunch of kids telling me how cruel i was taking my ferret for a walk  ::

----------


## Julia

I think it's a great idea if your cat can't get out for medical or other reasons, I've seen the doggy ones for sale in Pets @ Home, my first reaction was pure shock but once you think about it if your pet for whatever reason can't get out then why not!  I've seen much weirder stuff

----------


## Phoenix200416

> I think its an ace idea.
> 
> I used t take my ferrets for walks on harnesses when i was younger, they loved it.  But i do remember a bunch of kids telling me how cruel i was taking my ferret for a walk


*I've had that response as well, not sure how it is cruel when Brae (my ferret) is running helter skelter down the path with me behind him. He always stops when we head for home and I have to carry him  then he will fall asleep and people think I am carrying a dead ferret!*

*I also take my rabbits out on their harnesses and extendable leads and they love running round the garden like that. I think my rabbit in a pet stroller would be so cute! Your putting ideas into my head now Unicorn!!*

----------


## Birdie Wife

Hi,
New to the forum and this is my first post... so hello!  

I've used a harness and extending lead for my cat when we've been on long journeys south in the car going for holidays with her.  It's great to be able to let her out at service stations to stretch her legs and have a pee, but as for taking her for walks, mmm no don't think so, you have to go where she wants!!  ::

----------


## Daisy

Yes Unicorn you are maD!! Thank goodness your hubby is sensible.

----------


## unicorn

I wouldn't be me if I was not mad  ::

----------


## pat

two different neighbours take their cats for walks but the cats just follow them, not on a lead - they follow them into town shopping and wait outside the shops until they come out, then home again.  
If any dog tries to chase any of the cats they stand their ground - it is so funny to see a  large dog approach a cat as it follows its owner and the dog run away as it meets its match in the cat.  The cats are really big softies until are walking with owners then they are very protective of owners - two cats and two owners with the same habits I find unusual in the same few houses.
Have often seen folk take their animals in prams for various reasons, if that is what you want to do - do it, ignore everyone else.

----------


## Oddquine

Excuse my ignorance......but what is a pet stroller?  Makes me think of a wee pram. 

Forty years ago, when I was in hospital in Inverness, one of my fellow patients from Applecross ,in the days before there was a road,  got visits every weekend from her family and her cat on a harness. 

I was fair trickit that the cat was quite happy to be in a harness, as I never thought they would put up with it.

----------


## the_count

not mad so much as a bit barking lol  ::

----------


## unicorn

It literally is a buggy that is totally enclosed and instead of a seat it is a wee platform they sit or lie on.

----------


## Fran

While in Majorca I was walking behind an elderly couple pushing a small pushchair and thought they must be taking a grandchild for a walk. On looking in the pushchair it was a big cat. They told me the cat had its leg amputated  and had problems with the other hip. He  couln't walk far and missed getting outside but enjoyed going out in the pushchair. Iwas very touched and could see how much the old couple loved their pet, i thought it was a  great idea.

----------


## balto

sorry but this is mad, this animal has 4 legs to walk with not to be put in a stroller, this must be some form of animal abuse. its as bad as the range of clothes and jewellary that you get for cats and dogs, wrong so wrong.

----------


## blondscot

my cats are house cats and i have built a run in the back for them to enjoy fresh air during the day, i think that it would be unfair to put a cat in a stroller as it aint natural for them to be in one! you could try taking it out on a harness in the garden

----------


## Roughshooter

u need to ask? 

That in its self should have you committed....

 :Grin:

----------


## liz19

I say yes if you want one get it you are thinking of ur cats safety after all - and they are really cute - seen them in pets at home and was going to get one for our pup strangely enough my OH was against it too - clearly the men aren't as kind and considerate as us and definately more easily embarassed - not surprised your hubby said no unicorn  ::

----------


## Oddquine

> It literally is a buggy that is totally enclosed and instead of a seat it is a wee platform they sit or lie on.


Can I ask why you don't want them to have proper exercise?   Are they ill, paralysed, presently unable to walk?

Because if none of the above.............trundling them about in a pram may well give them fresh air (though totally enclosed kinda negates that possibility)........but it won't give them exercise.....and I'd have assumed that the exercise was more important than the fresh air. 

If you don't want to chance them taking off and getting lost.......a harness and an extending lead tied to the clothes line would be the more sensible option, imo.....fresh air plus the exercise trying to work out how to ditch the extending lead.   :Wink:

----------

